# Pt92



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

Has anyone owned one of these? Thinking of buying one, would like some opinions on fit and finish, reliability, and accuracy. 

Thanks, guys.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i have a pt92af in brushed nickel and i feed it with 3 stainless 18 rd ramline magazines ... bought it in the late 80s, it has never had a failure of any kind thru 15k + rounds, its more accurate than i am, the fit and finish are as good as anything out there.... i would have another one in a heartbeat ....


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

If you have the extra cash go Beretta 92


----------



## Mike I (May 20, 2011)

I continue to enjoy both my PT92 and PT92C, I would recommend it.

Mike I


----------



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

So, I placed calls to both Beretta and Taurus this morning. 
I think part of the $200 difference comes from barrel quality: Beretta chrome plates the inside of the barrel whereas Taurus does not. This is straight from customer service reps at both places. 

My question is, does chrome plating make that big of a difference? Because other than that, the PT92 is identical, and is in fact made at Beretta's old plant in Brazil. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

XD40Colorado said:


> So, I placed calls to both Beretta and Taurus this morning.
> I think part of the $200 difference comes from barrel quality: Beretta chrome plates the inside of the barrel whereas Taurus does not. This is straight from customer service reps at both places.
> 
> My question is, does chrome plating make that big of a difference? Because other than that, the PT92 is identical, and is in fact made at Beretta's old plant in Brazil.
> ...


if taurus' unplated barrel needs replaced in 5 years because of a defect will taurus replace it free? YES, any gun, any owner any time for the lifetime of the gun

if beretta's plated barrel needs replaced in 5 years because of a defect with beretta replace it free? NO, warranty for 1 year (extendable for 2 additional years, original purchaser only, with warranty registration)

i own 3 taurus , totally happy with them
i carried an m9, was totally happy with it.

to me its a wash, price is a determining factor if i was buying


----------



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

Well, I went to TaurusUsa.com, and sure enough, they have a lifetime warranty on all parts, except cosmetic blemishes, grips, and sights. But barrel, recoil spring, all those are covered...I think my decision is about made. 

Only thing I'm curious about, from you Taurus owners, is how they shoot? I have shot and loved both the M9 and 92FS, found both to be very accurate and manageable. How does the PT92 stack up?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

XD40Colorado said:


> Well, I went to TaurusUsa.com, and sure enough, they have a lifetime warranty on all parts, except cosmetic blemishes, grips, and sights. But barrel, recoil spring, all those are covered...I think my decision is about made.
> 
> Only thing I'm curious about, from you Taurus owners, is how they shoot? I have shot and loved both the M9 and 92FS, found both to be very accurate and manageable. How does the PT92 stack up?


the first thing i did when i got the gun was add an adjustable rear sight.... and since i bought the pistol as my first home defense gun, i wasnt worried about competition quality accuracy , i wanted to make sure i could hit my target, the length of my hall way, in low light and do it consistently ..... the gun is more accurate than i am, it hits what i aim at everytime, i just may not take the time to put 1 in the ten ring when i can put 3 in the 9 ring.


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

It is not a racing (competition) pistol in terms of accuracy, but you also are not paying $3,000 either. You do not use a racing pistol for personal protection. Most competition guns are made to function well with FMJ not JHP. There is a difference between personal protection accuracy and competition accuracy. There are some competition shooters who will sneer at firearms that are not tack drivers. However, what you need is personal protection accuracy and one that feeds, fires and ejects every time.


----------



## Sarcoma (Feb 22, 2010)

I have 23K+ rounds my PT92. I really like having the slide release and saftey on the frame unlike the Beretta. I have had no problems with the pistol after some heavy use. Mags are cheap and easy to find however you can NOT use the beretta mags as they will not lock into the mag-well.
Im sure mine needs some work after so many rounds but that is for another thread.

Sarcoma


----------



## lamrith (Apr 23, 2012)

The newest new guy here, digging up a older, but related thread.

I just started researching my 1st handgun (That I will personally own). The PT92 is on my short list based on size, features, $. $$ IS an issue so the PT obviously caught my eye over the 92fs..

I have not been able to find a PT92 locally to hold in my hand, let alone a range with one to test fire. Everyone is out of them and says they rarely stay in stock for more than a few hours when they can get them.

SO my question is, HOW different does the PT92 feel than the 92FS? Safety location aside will they feel the same in hand and recoil wise firing? Will aftermarket 92fs grips, holsters or other items work for it? I would think since they are a copy, made in the old plant that they should, but we all know what making assumptions does... 

Those that have fired both, please let me know. I am going to a range in a few days and can fire a Beretta 92. If they are going to fire the same I would feel much more comfortable buying a pt92 I have not had a chance to handle vs a blind purchase...

Thanks


----------



## lamrith (Apr 23, 2012)

Anyone have any input? Going to the range tonight, I don't think they have a PT92 for rent. It seems as though nobody can keep them in stock, let alone set one aside for rentals


----------

